# Love having house rabbits..



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

I walked out into the hallway to find..........................









(it was cuter but Reed moved just before the pic was taken :angry

and then Rhythm decided he wanted to join in :001_wub:


















I don't think I'll ever get bored of seeing buns stretched out somewhere in the house


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww  what gorgeous buns! 

I must admit, I prefer mine outside


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww house bunnies are great I couldn't have rabbits outside they're too much fun and frustrating at times to have inside


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> Awww  what gorgeous buns!
> 
> I must admit, I prefer mine outside


:scared: But how do you get your cables chewed if they are outside. Doesn't make sense to me

-walks off shaking head and muttering under breath-


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous buns looking very chillaxed!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Great pics, are they well behaved? I used to have an elderly rescued house rabbit that stripped the walls for me and tore up the carpets, had to redecorate when they passed on ... Happy times though, she was such a character, but hated other animals, including rabbits.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww what lovely pics!! So cute!

I love house buns too- they make me smile everyday!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> :scared: But how do you get your cables chewed if they are outside. Doesn't make sense to me
> 
> -walks off shaking head and muttering under breath-


I agree!  And your carpets ruined..and your newspaper chewed before you've even read it...and everything permanently covered in rabbit fur...nope, doesn't make sense to me either...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Who wouldn't want books/leads chewed, white rabbit fur everywhere and your own personal bunny hairdresser insisting your hair isn't perfect and licking it into submission? I just don't understand it


----------



## demi (Dec 27, 2010)

i kept my bunnies outside in a huge cage inside a 50m2 fenced run but would bring them into the house to play. but my dad was always going mad when they chewed through his aplifier cables and the phone and the tv and my hair dryer................the list is endless 

unfortunatly they both died this year at the ripe old age of 10 years old!
i miss them but i know they had a happy long life. 
i would concider getting another for my daughter when shes older and able to take care of it. she was always following me when i went out to feed them. she liked to carry the carrots and apples for them, she was really enthusiastic about it. had to dragg her out from their run screaming when it was time to come in! im glad she loves animals like me, need to get her into horse riding


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Great pics, are they well behaved? I used to have an elderly rescued house rabbit that stripped the walls for me and tore up the carpets, had to redecorate when they passed on ... Happy times though, she was such a character, but hated other animals, including rabbits.


:lol::lol: Depends which group you are asking about, the 3 R's have destroyed 2 carpets so far :eek6: (the OH still doesn't know about them, I have covered the damaged bits over). If there is anywhere that they aren't allowed to go, they will spend as long as it takes to find a weak point so they can find out why the stoopid hoomin blocked it off :arf:

The other 3 good as gold, the worst they have done is Zooty used to pee on the carpet before she was litter trained properly 
Luckly I have painted walls so I don't have to worry about the wallpaper being ripped off, BUT cables well I've stopped counting how many cables have had to be repaired or replaced.

I wouldn't have it any other way tho


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sound little tinkers but thoroughly lovable rogues, thank you for sharing


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww they are so cute :001_wub: I love my buns inside, though they have peeled my paint in there bedroom :scared:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww i wish my 2 were house rabbits but my house is privately rented and i dont think the LL would like their immaculate house to be wrecked :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Awwwww i wish my 2 were house rabbits but my house is privately rented and i dont think the LL would like their immaculate house to be wrecked :lol:


LOL I'm in a private rented house to, but my LL is awesome so long as the rent is paid on time and the house is in the same state it was when we first turned up when we leave she leaves us to it. We don't even get house inspections :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> LOL I'm in a private rented house to, but my LL is awesome so long as the rent is paid on time and the house is in the same state it was when we first turned up when we leave she leaves us to it. We don't even get house inspections :thumbup:


Our LL is lovely but the house is proper immaculate so im wary about even letting my kids run around! :lol: :lol: :lol:

LL has said that we can get a small dog so im sure having indoor bunnies wouldnt be an issue but im a worrier by nature


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

All my buns have always been indoor buns, I live in appmts so I can't have them outside, to many scary sounds for them out there. I do have a few chewed up wires and walls but once I trained them not to all is well now. Now both my buns have lots of toys and cardboard to chew on and thats what they do. I put paper towel rolls on all the cables that are within reach of them so they can't chew on them. I love haveing my buns close to me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> LOL I'm in a private rented house to, but my LL is awesome so long as the rent is paid on time and the house is in the same state it was when we first turned up when we leave she leaves us to it. We don't even get house inspections :thumbup:


You sound like you have the same landlord as me lol I think im lucky to have a landlord that doesnt mind us having indoor bunnies, gerbils, leopard gekos, cats and dogs. Alot of landlords say no pets. Your buns are gorgeous by the way and i too never get tired of seeing them stretched out over the house. great pictures :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> :scared: But how do you get your cables chewed if they are outside. Doesn't make sense to me
> 
> -walks off shaking head and muttering under breath-


LOL they chew the ones in their shed! :lol: They were inside for a while, but never again! :arf:


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

I love having my rabbit indoors with me. I've only had him for about a month and he's been a total joy so far. :001_wub:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww - photos are the height of absolute cuteness!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i miss Miffy following me everywhere in the house, but its so nice not having to worry about stepping on stray raisins first thing in the morning. At the min they live in their wendy house/run set up and get free run of the garden and unheated spare room every evening. My fave part is after a good race around they flop on the floor exhausted, they always prefer carpet for this too


----------

